# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2008] Mise en forme d'un champ de dtail.

## Cpillin

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai savoir si il est possible d'afficher les donnes d'un champ de dtail d'un rapport sur une ligne plutt que sous la forme d'une liste ?

Petit dessin :

Nous avons cela :



Nous souhaiterions cela :




Pensez vous que cela soit envisageable et par quel moyen ?

Merci d'avance de vos rponses.

----------


## GaelleH

Bonjour, 

Dans l'expert section (de la section dtail), cocher "Mettre en forme avec plusieurs colonnes".
Cel active un onglet "prsentation" dans lequel vous pouvez choisir le sens de l'impression "Horizontalement puis Verticalement".

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

tout mettre dans une variable dans la section detail en faisant une boucle, et dans le pied de groupe, afficher la variable

----------

